# Treadmill motors, are they good for anything?



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello gentlemen,
Has anyone on here successfully utilized a treadmill motor in a conversion?

I know people repurpose them for table saws and such, but I am curious if they could propel a scooter or a motorcycle fast enough.
For example, would a 130V 3-4hp motor be powerful enough to power a motorcycle, and to what max speed, approximately?
That of course is assuming that one could fit 130V worth of batteries onto the motorcycle.

Also, they are PMDC motors so they only have two terminals. Can they still be controlled using a typical DC controller for a series wound motor, or would they require something different?

Than you for any input.


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

I use a treadmill motor to run my Air Conditioner compressor:
http://www.wolftronix.com/air_conditioning/index.htm

I don't think you would be happy with the performance in a motorcycle...

Perhaps a moped... or a motorized bicycle.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

WolfTronix said:


> ...
> http://www.wolftronix.com/air_conditioning/index.htm
> ...


1, that is very cool, can run it on rectified 120 even.

2. what is this gland nut thingy? got a link? looks incredibly useful, can it handle as much torque as, say, a split taper? http://www.wolftronix.com/air_conditioning/images/IMG_7367.jpg


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

dcb said:


> 1, that is very cool, can run it on rectified 120 even.
> 
> 2. what is this gland nut thingy? got a link? looks incredibly useful, can it handle as much torque as, say, a split taper? http://www.wolftronix.com/air_conditioning/images/IMG_7367.jpg


1. Yes, it is a 180V DC motor.

2. It's a TranTorque:
http://www.fennerdrives.com/trantorque/

They have specs for each one, you would have to find the equivalent to your split taper and compare them. 

There is an actual write up on the parts, near the bottom of this page:
http://www.wolftronix.com/E10/index.html


----------

